# Connecticut bottle?



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2016)

View attachment 174305
I find nothing on this cruder machine-made bottle's history. It's Jolen's Distilled Bott. Wks. of Ansonia.


I'd think it from the later 1910s. 

I was hoping for a start/end date and products put out by the company? Anyone seen this one before?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 26, 2016)

If I gave you info on your bottle you know you would then be obligated to sell it to me for what ever I want to offer. Isn't that the way it works in here?


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 27, 2016)

it's not uncommon to come across crude semi automatic machine made bottles . they were made starting around 1905 until the fully automatic tuck over by 1915 or so.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, Leon, it is for sale. 

SunRunner, thank you.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 27, 2016)

I'll give you $1.00. I never seen one before but that's all it's worth. LEON.


Forgot my Sarcasm meter.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 27, 2016)

Really? Wow!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm betting it's worth at least $5. Can't find anything on the company. Has great character. 
We'll see what the Connecticut people say.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2016)

Spirit Bear said:


> I'm betting it's worth at least $5. Can't find anything on the company. Has great character.
> We'll see what the Connecticut people say.




I had a Philadelphia beer blob I could not find any info on. Nobody heard of it or know anything about it. But I was told it was pretty much worthless because Philadelphia produced so much that it'a all common & nobody collects it. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

Cool bottle, bear! I found nothing about it after a thorough search. Maybe, $8-10, tops? Does have a lot of character! Found this corked lined soda top from Ansonia , Ct. I started a top collection , so if you find one , I'll gave a dollar for it!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2016)

Hemi, Ansonia has under 20,000 people and has a lot of history due to the clock industry that existed there. Philadelphia, with over a million and a half people, has a lot of history, but it also has a lot of bottles. Ansonia has not a quarter of the number of bottles. 

I have a few bottle caps that are cork-lined, Creek Walker. Just words, no pics, though, and not from Connecticut. 


I'm really hoping to just know when this company was around, what it did, and how commonly seen these are.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 28, 2016)

I coundn't find any info. There is a Creame Blench Company with a similar name near Ansonia. Nice caps, have a great day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2016)

I did not see the Creame Blench reference. Doesn't sound very yummy, though.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 28, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> If I gave you info on your bottle you know you would then be obligated to sell it to me for what ever I want to offer. Isn't that the way it works in here?


Not quite so Leon, maybe a few users here feel that way, but most of us love this hobby so much that we are willing to share what we know. AND once in a while we are mistaken and learn the real history behind a bottle. I can only say this, Sodabob is the best and most thorough researcher currently posting here, and I think he does it for the love of the challenge. He found out everything there was to know about a soda bottle for me, and not once did I get the feeling that he might have wanted it. If I had ANY knowledge of one of the bottles that you post on here, and was interested in buying it, I would ask you first if it was for sale, and then make you an offer based on what I feel is the bottles price, I would NOT expect you to SELL it to me if you were not happy with the offer. NO HARD feelings would result, and nothing would then keep me from offering info on any other bottle that you should post. That's what we should all be here fore, expanding the knowledge of this most fascinating hobby for all us collectors.......Andy V


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 28, 2016)

Spirit Bear said:


> I'm betting it's worth at least $5. Can't find anything on the company. Has great character.
> We'll see what the Connecticut people say.



Well, Bear, lets speculate here, its a fine Sunday morning here in Cali. Let say your bottle is a one of a kinder ( only one so far) and a guy from Conn says to you its worth about $7 dollars. Okay, BUT YOU don't know its a one of a kinder, so You throw it on Flea-bay and it sells for $10 dollars, and the person who buys it happens to be from Conn, BUT YOU still don't know that it is a one off and the guy from Conn feels like he has really gotten the steal of the century. So you pack it up and send it off and you have your ten dollars plus shipping, at this point you are HAPPY right? And we suspect the Conn guy is happy too, since he got a real buy on a really rare one of a kind bottle to show off to all his Mineral- Soda-Seltzer bottle collector buddies, all for chump change by the way.  IF THIS IS what happens then so be it, you cannot know everything about every bottle. AND SOME FINE day a chance for you will come around, and you will get a real bargain.  The only bad thing about this is if somebody tells you Gee, Guess what, some guy in Conn got a really really rare bottle for next to nothing. BUT sh-- happens and you just got to go on bottling, because it will all work out in the end, AND YOU will allways feel better if you treat your fellow collectors right and you can make some good friends in the process. Anyways I hope you find out that your Jolens is a one off and worth a ZILLION bucks, and you get at least half a ZILLION bucks for it............Andy V


----------



## Dcravosa (Aug 28, 2016)

Spirit Bear --- Just seeing this thread, as I've been rather lax in checking in lately.  Is this your find?  It's a nice one.  I thought you were from Illinois or somewhere mid-west (???).  Did you find that digging out there?  Ansonia is a small town about 30 minutes north of where I live in CT.  I don't know anyone from there though.  My boys play at a hockey rink nearby Ansonia (as they do in Illinois too).


----------



## Dcravosa (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey Spirit --- why don't you give the Derby CT Historical Society a call tomorrow (see the link below).  It incorporates the town of Ansonia.  They can probably tell you more about it (or refer you to someone that can).  Good luck.

http://derbyhistorical.org


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2016)

On this one I'm most into the history, Andy. I have a clock from a town next to Ansonia. 

Dcravosa, I'm in Michigan. I'll see if I can email them. Thank you for the link.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy, you are right & I was being sarcastic with my comment. I did not really think anybody would take me serious. It was kind of  private joke between me & bear. I give any info I have if people ask. Yes, Sodapopbob is great at researching info & has helped me out, much appreciate any helpful info I get. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 29, 2016)

My apologies Leon, there should be a sarcasm emoji for us old timers who take posts literally, I just didn't want you to feel that everybody here was after something for nothing, but I am sure there may be one or two, although the most posters that caused trouble seem to be gone now.....take care......Andy V


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 29, 2016)

The name is Yolen, not Jolen.  Louis Yolen was a Russian Jew (born in Kiev) who immigrated to the United States around 1908 and ran a bottling works in Ansonia in the very early 1920's.  I believe he was out of business by 1923.  In 1923 he was working for Samson Yolen in Waterbury, Connecticut, who owned a Whistle and Coca-Cola bottling works and was presumably a relative.


----------



## jk666 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a bottle fragment from a Diamond Bottling Co. in Waterbury, CT. I believe it dates to the 19202-1930s. I did some initial research when I found it, but haven't looked recently. I wonder if it was associated with Yolen at all.


----------



## jk666 (Aug 29, 2016)

There's info on two Waterbury Bottling Co's here...

http://www.freewebs.com/brasscity/southend.htm


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 1, 2016)

Very cool bottle. Is this purchased or found? I love the color and seeding.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 1, 2016)

NHPharm, that is very helpful. Thank you.

JK666, I'm not sure what your post has to do with mine? 

BottleRocket, I bought it.


----------

